# Propolis LED issue



## Revisionist (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello all

I'm stumped. I have a propolis pedal that works as expected (and it sound amazing), but the LED will not light up. I've tried other LEDs, I've verified the LED works (use a coin battery), I've switched the leads making sure I did not have the backward. Yet, no LED lights up when the switch is engaged.

Any ideas?

James

PS: I'm at work so can't post a photo until later. I'm hoping there is some stupid and easy to fix (but easy to mess up) thing that I did or have not thought of.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

Did you use 47k instead of 4.7k for your current limiting resistor? There’s not a whole lot that can go wrong besides it being wired to the switch incorrectly, a short, a misplaced value or the orientation of the LED. Once we get a picture I’m sure it’ll get sorted.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

Revisionist said:


> PS: I'm at work so can't post a photo until later. I'm hoping there is some stupid and easy to fix (but easy to mess up) thing that I did or have not thought of.



Does you boss know you're surfing the web on company time?


----------



## Revisionist (Oct 29, 2019)

T


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Does you boss know you're surfing the web on company time?


Hehe. Most definitely.


----------



## Revisionist (Oct 29, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Did you use 47k instead of 4.7k for your current limiting resistor? There’s not a whole lot that can go wrong besides it being wired to the switch incorrectly, a short, a misplaced value or the orientation of the LED. Once we get a picture I’m sure it’ll get sorted.


I checked and I did not mix up the resistors. Here are the photos I took.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 29, 2019)

You'll need to move the wire from V+ on the 3PDT board to one of the LED pads, and install a jumper in the CLR slot


----------



## Revisionist (Oct 29, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> You'll need to move the wire from V+ on the 3PDT board to one of the LED pads


I love it when I make stupid mistakes that are easy to fix when someone who is not as clueless as I am points out my mistake. 

Thank you!


----------

